# Rone



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

This beauty came today




























look closely for the Made in England on the inside of the case!

proper little belter -BUT trouble ..its a ladies size 30mm by 22mm plus crown-12mm strap.

Knew that anyway - not grumbling - 0ne pound and four peee!!!!

Hope to goodness its not from a member here.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,

I also have a Rone in my collection. Hallmarked silver case and in excellent order. Mike


----------

